# What would you do



## gvsufishin (Mar 31, 2004)

What they did to tommie and his friend was totally wrong, but I know that most of us are just joking around and would'nt lower ourselves to that level.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Let me see what happens the next few times I go out there. Richard P your right the older guy is why I did not do nothing. I have gps coordinates for that spot and if things don't go right there will be alot of people fishing HIS holes. I'M not one to back down from a fight, I do not like to fight but if I think I'm right I won't back down. Couple years ago 2 20 year olds stold my treestand off my property, I drove over there house and told them I want it back, you have 3 choices, give it back, I call the law or kick your a$$ they gave it back. My wife said your crazy, your lucky them kids did'nt beat you.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

shadow7663 said:


> Are we a group of fishermen OR FRIGGEN GANGSTAS...........
> 
> Those guys were wrong with thier actions. However does this bullsh$t about having x amout of guys there to pick at them when they arrive make you any better? CMON get over it and move on why bother if you cant enjoy what this sport is really about.
> 
> WHY ADD INSULT TO INJURY WITH MORE CONFLICT...:gaga:


Relax Shadow, noone is loading up their gats, we're just BSing about rounding up the posse. I think anyways. :lol:


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

My advice to you is to get the plate number off that truck and have a charged up video camera going when they come out and start anything. You did the right thing by walking away. In my experience, guys who act like that are one or more of the following: Drunk, drugged, insane or criminal. 

You never know who you're dealing with and it ain't worth dying for or killing someone over. Get the plate number, video tape the idiots and call the police.

By the way, I've been a local cop for 20 years and have known a whole bunch of people I've arrested. It has never mattered to me. They do stupid stuff, I do my job. I don't think you have to worry about whether the officer knows the guy or not, they will do their job.

Stay cool and be the reasonable one and the officer(s) will see that. Let the other guy show his colors and he'll get his. Follow through with your complaint after the cops leave. Call the prosecutor's office in that county to see where your case is at. When asked if you want to press charges say "yes". Be willing to miss a day of work to do the right thing and testify at trial if necessary. 

Good luck and keep your cool. It sounds like you are in the right and they are wrong.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Woodsrat, that sounds like good advice, and shadow, we were just having a little fun, these guys on the site seem to always have a calmming effect with humor when something like this happens to a member, thats why I love it


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*my question is what lake!!!!  :lol: i need a pic i can decipher!!! sounds like good fishing*


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Ya most of us were just b-s-in about ganging up on them Drunkin Idiots. But i do believe if need be we will be there for our fellow M-S fishermen & breathern....


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

would have been very hard not to show them the business end of my 8-inch auger against the windshield of the vehicle :evil: :evil: :evil: 

then again, woodsrat has a better solution


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Is this a private lake ? How often do you guys fish it ? Do these A holes think your over harvesting or do they want to keep it to themselves? Good fishing.


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

i'm in. i think perhaps it's time for us west siders to meet up with our fellow east siders for an outing as previously stated. i pick that lake. i also pick full snow camo. i also pick 2 snowmobiles and 100 ft. of rope. remember playing crack the whip???


----------



## rizutto61 (Jan 7, 2004)

Capnhook said:


> Sound like it's time for an M-S outing on a certain mid Michigan lake. Guys like that are cowards and bullies. They will pull that same stunt with the wrong people someday. Lucky for them you were above all that silliness. Capnhook



My buds and I especially a few of them would be the wrong guys if you want to pm me and it's not to far I would love to fish those holes. :yikes:


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Tommy,
Will you please,please,please tell us the name of the lake you were fishing on ???


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Just start screaming your head off, curl up into a ball and suck your thumb. That always makes em' leave.

works for my kids anyway


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

thats messed up. like someone else posted, those guys will get whats coming to em one day. you did the right thing with yur sitch. 

But it would be nice if you had the license tag written down somewhere. That'd be a good start at finding those punks and leaving them a nice reminder of what their holes look like... say one in the windshield... one in the front right tire.... one in the back left tire. maybe one in the door.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

gvsufishin said:


> Tom,
> 
> You might have to let me in on what lake and your location. Some of my football buddies and myself may have to hit up the lake. I'm 6'3' 275 and played gaurd in college. Some of my buddies make me look small :yikes: haha I'll make sure not to take an auger.


Now the starting lineup for "Tommy N's annual stomp the trash ice fishing bash" :lol: 

GVSUFISHIN'----------6'3" 275
GVSUKUSH------------6'2" 255
SLAYER---------------6'1" 280

I probably could get along with a kid from Mason if it was for the good of the MS.com ice fishing community. :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Tommy those jerks sure and hell better be glad I was not with you on that day


I would have given them a hooked jaw.A right and then left and few upper cuts as well.People never seem to amaze me with the crap they pull.Just when you think that you have seen and heard it all,theres always something new.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

1st off I would probably calmly explain that the hole belongs to the person fishing it. If he continued to be a jerk I would probably tell him to stick it, sideways.

2nd No man should have to rely solely on used holes. I have 2 augers in good shape, a 6 in. & 8 in., that I no longer use. Your friend is welcome to them if he would like. I live in Lk. Orion, N Oakland Co. but I will be heading to W. Branch on the 18 th. Let me know.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey, I'm 53, 5'11" at 200lbs and I'd still like a piece of that.
That's just wrong.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It's crystal lake in montcalm county, not private, 700 and some acres,except the south east area must belong to that jerk. His name is terry, he wears a blue outfitt, looks like maybe the new ice team suit.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

not too long ago i was stompin iraqi ass in the sands of iraq. i would sure hope i didnt have to do the same here in america. but two people like that sure seem like they needed it.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

gvsufishin said:


> Tom,
> 
> You might have to let me in on what lake and your location. Some of my football buddies and myself may have to hit up the lake. I'm 6'3' 275 and played gaurd in college. Some of my buddies make me look small :yikes: haha I'll make sure not to take an auger.


Problem is though cowards like those guys won't mess with anyone who might stand up for themselves..What you need to do is put three big burly guys in a shanty out of sight, maybe 50 yards away, then put a skinny little old guy out in view all by himself :evil: I know it is baiting and some are opposed to it..Just make sure your bait isn't over 2 gallons :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats enough!!


----------

